# Australian Night Sky



## ehanes7612 (May 26, 2017)

for those in Australia..this is what your night sky looks like in reality

https://www.facebook.com/southerncr...8293794656195/830298923789013/?type=3&theater


----------



## Don I (May 26, 2017)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Lanmark (May 26, 2017)

Super cool!


----------



## abax (May 26, 2017)

Magnificent photo of the sky.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

Spectacular. I wonder where it was taken and the details.
Here's my effort from this week at a near by beach (Peregian, Sunshine coast. Qld).


windows 7 screenshot


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Spectacular. I wonder where it was taken and the details.
> Here's my effort from this week at a near by beach (Peregian, Sunshine coast. Qld).
> 
> 
> windows 7 screenshot



he used a modified DSLR (cooled to reduce read and bias noise in electronics) and a filter for the Nebula..and a stacking process for the sky (many subs), single shot for land

Taken at Two Peoples Bay nature reserve, East of Albany


----------



## Wendy (May 27, 2017)

Absolutely fascinating! Thanks for sharing these guys. I was in Mexico the end of March and couldn't believe the detail in the night sky down there. Maybe far less 'light pollution'? I don't know but it was far more detail than we have here at home.


----------



## Lanmark (May 27, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Absolutely fascinating! Thanks for sharing these guys. I was in Mexico the end of March and couldn't believe the detail in the night sky down there. Maybe far less 'light pollution'? I don't know but it was far more detail than we have here at home.



Now I want to go back to Mexico for a visit.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2017)

this is a bit outdated, as cities convert to LED's the light pollution is getting much worse, this map hasn't reflected that data yet but you get the idea
http://darksitefinder.com/maps/world.html


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

Thats a good resource, thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2017)

Our little planet is so very far from the center of our galaxy. It fills my mind with wonder.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrueNorth (May 28, 2017)

Are those blue streaks in your photo caused by the plankton that emit light when disturbed?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2017)

It's not my photo .. you can go to the link and ask the person who took the photo


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

Great shots!
Thanks for sharing.

Now, I wonder how close they actually look to our eyes?

Last time I saw beautiful star-studded night sky was a few years ago sleeping on the sand in the southern Utah desert.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Great shots!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Now, I wonder how close they actually look to our eyes?
> ...



when you go to high desert and the seeing conditions are excellent (meaning no weird thermal activity or dust and there is low humidity), the stars look so pristine ..they honestly look like you can just reach out and grab them


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> for those in Australia..this is what your night sky looks like in reality
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/southerncr...8293794656195/830298923789013/?type=3&theater




By ''looks like'' I assume you mean not to human eyes? It would be nice if that's what it really did look like! However, in the desert at night, the stars are just as bright on the horizon as overhead. Something city people never see.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 30, 2017)

Stone said:


> By ''looks like'' I assume you mean not to human eyes? It would be nice if that's what it really did look like! However, in the desert at night, the stars are just as bright on the horizon as overhead. Something city people never see.



we can't take long exposures with our eyes..so yeah 


if they are city people who go out to the desert , like me..they will see what you describe..so city folks do see this on occasion


----------

